# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Dodged a bullet!

## passon13

so i came home from school today and my adf was stuck to the Filter!!!! luckily i got him unstuck just in time. he has never gotten stuck before so i hope this does not happen again!  :Frog Surprise:

----------

